# Job at MAC....



## Pookiedoodle (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi there, this is my first post. I've been lurking for a while.

After going into my local MAC regularly and the staff asking who did my make-up every time I go in, a member of staff gave me their recruitment number today and told me to give them a call.

This is a huge deal to me. I've been building up to it for a while & now I have to make the call & give a really good impression.

I've no formal qualifications & don't know a massive amount about MAC, but I do have loads of passion & enthusiasm!

I've been doing online tutorials with lots of Youtubers for approx 2 years & I'm pretty good - even if I do say so myself, lol!!

So, and advice would be HUGELY appreciated, I'm so nervous cos I want it so much.

Thankyou so much


----------



## Sass (Sep 21, 2009)

I remember MsLBailey giving out advice about interviewing with MAC so here it is.  HTH.

YouTube - *ACE your M.A.C Interview*


----------



## Pookiedoodle (Sep 21, 2009)

Ooooh, thankyou SO much
xxx


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 21, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Pookiedoodle (Sep 22, 2009)

Thankyou Bxb
Xx


----------

